# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  حال مصر فى عيون الكاميرا ( يبقى أنت أكيد فى مصر )

## aymanezz82

*حال مصر فى عيون الكاميرا ( يبقى أنت أكيد فى مصر )* 

مجموعة صور ماخوذة من الشارع المصرى 
تعيش من خلالها على واقع الشارع المصرى   
أرجو أن ينال موضوعى القبول

الرابط
http://masrmylife.jeeran.com/new/arc.../4/206940.html

شكرا :M (33):

----------


## aymanezz82

أرجو من مشرفى المنتدى اعلامى بكيفية اظهار صور الموضوع للاعضاء
مثل الصور فى رابط موضوعى
وشكرا
aymanezz82@yahoo.com

----------


## red_dragon

فعلا هى ديه مصر
بس خلى بالك برضه فى صورتين تلاته مش من مصر عشان يبقى الواحد صادق  :: 

حاجة كمان احتمال الاداره تحذف الموضوع...عشان قبل كده انا كنت ناشره و حذفوه فى قسم اخر 

شكرا اخى الكريم

----------


## Sanzio

صور جميلة اخي محمد  . 
وبالنسبة لكيفية وضع الصور فى المواضيع . فبإبمكانك طرح السؤال فى قاعه رئيك يهمني . 
بس فعلاً فى صور كتير انا مش عارف هي فين فى مصر . بس عندي استفسار يا محمد . 

مكتوب تحت ان الصور ديه مأخوذه من جروب the lord of the rings ? 

فى امان الله ومنتظر منك كل جديد

----------


## aymanezz82

السلام عليكم 
شكرا أخى  (كلماتك الحانى )
على ردك الجميل
لدى ملحوظة بسيطة

أسمى أيمن محمد  وليس محمد 

بالنسبة جملة  مكتوب تحت ان الصور ديه مأخوذه من جروب the lord of the rings ?
هذا جرووب مشترك فيه وقد أخذت بعض الصور منه واحببت ان اوضح مصدر الصور لا غير

----------


## aymanezz82

اشكر الاخ  red_dragon 
على المشاركة

----------


## محمدالوزير2

حاجة حلوة خالص بس فيها صور تكسف

----------


## aymanezz82

[QUOTE=aymanezz82]*حال مصر فى عيون الكاميرا ( يبقى أنت أكيد فى مصر )* 




مجموعة صور ماخوذة من الشارع المصرى 
تعيش من خلالها على واقع الشارع المصرى   
أرجو أن ينال موضوعى


 :M (33):

----------


## iptegypt

الله الموضوع انا مش عارف اقولك فية اية 
معظم الصور من مصر فعلا ففيها من فيصل و منها من المعادي و منها طريق المنصور و منها طريق القيوم و منها طريق الاسكندرية و منها المحلة و منها  من المنيل و منها و منها بس كلهم مدن صابتها افة الحضارة و لم اجد صورة و احدة يعاب فيها الفلاح المصر 

اما صورة الجنود مش من مصر دي من سوريا 

و شكرا 
بس نفسي حد يكون صور الصور و نشرها باسمة كلة ناقل من حد و بيقول دي مصر و هو مش عارف بالضبط منين الصور دي اهي مصر و السلام

----------


## aymanezz82

شكرا اخى على الرد الجميل 

مش شرط انى كاتب منقول يبقى الصور دى من اى حته والسلام 
اقصد منقول يعنى الموضوع ده اتكتب قبل كده

وشكرا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*لو رحت بلد بيقولوا فيها حارس مرمى عجوز هرب يلعب فى سويسرا حسب قوانين الفيفا للاعبين العواجيز و البلد ديت قالت البند ده من قوانين الفيفا لا يطبق فيها...تبقى أنت أكيد أكيد فى مصر!*

----------

